# For the horse people....



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought a little filly thing 2 years ago to keep my big horse company!... big horse sadly went to the paddock in the sky only 3 months after i bought the little filly...
Big horse was only 6. 

Some of you may remember this little un?

Little filly then became my main horse...Grace.




























shes now 3.5......!










and gone to boarding school to become a riding horse and a good citizen of society..... 



















Very sad big horse (Bridget) is no longer here. She had colic regularly cause by ulcers and was no longer even field sound...I did what I thought was the kindest thing for her....not for me.

Grace I didn't even like for the first 3 months of owning her, I utterly resented her....has to be said...but now she is the best little pony ever 

she comes home in a week and booked in for her first dressage show on the 25th may


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

it is adorable,i`m so happy for you


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

it is ok


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

If it helps I had written an advert for my mare within 2 months of owning her. Hated her and decided she was a mistake purchase. 

Still here 4 years on and I will never part with her ! I think mares do that even as baby's you can have a love hate relationship that turns into one of those bonds that means the world.

Hope she's behaving at boarding school, looks a nice type.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> If it helps I had written an advert for my mare within 2 months of owning her. Hated her and decided she was a mistake purchase.
> 
> Still here 4 years on and I will never part with her ! I think mares do that even as baby's you can have a love hate relationship that turns into one of those bonds that means the world.
> 
> Hope she's behaving at boarding school, looks a nice type.


Thank you 

She was up for sale 4 weeks ago, but I had that many idiots messaging me I decided to keep her  glad I did

She seems to be ok at boarding school,,, she's home on weds though so shall really find out!

Her full sibling is due soon too


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I must say she looks a beauty.*


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you 

shes due home weds and im thinking ive forgotten to buy everything!!!


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

yes,she is pretty  guys,maybe you would like to join the group Horse Lovers? i`m sorry,i just wanted to ask you,i know you don`t even know me at all hmm


----------



## robinsons (Feb 21, 2014)

She is very lovely and adorable.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

update in almost may....

been riding her/schooling very very lightly...odd little hack. moved yards to one much closer to home and currently pigging out in the field... as her saddle does not fit and shes shot up bum high - so giving her a few months off to grow - as she isnt 4 until late on in the year...

we also hogged her, as her mane looked rediculous... so shes a super smart little show cob now 

:]

earning her keep by being mobile tack carrier back to the car... she did have a bridle bag on her back, saddle and coat but it fell off lol;










show off;


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, 'for the horse people' title means I am here from dog chat in disguise 
Grace has grown in to a beautiful girl, I hope the boarding school went well.
Can I just ask, what does hogged mean?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Well, 'for the horse people' title means I am here from dog chat in disguise
> Grace has grown in to a beautiful girl, I hope the boarding school went well.
> Can I just ask, what does hogged mean?


clipped mane basically


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

as above :]

we clipped her mane off, pulled her tail and clipped the hair on her feathers off too.... just to smarten her up 



shes going off to stud next year to go be a mum :] all being well


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

suze23 said:


> as above :]
> 
> we clipped her mane off, pulled her tail and clipped the hair on her feathers off too.... just to smarten her up
> 
> shes going off to stud next year to go be a mum :] all being well


Is that all of her mane? 
Not sure tail pulling is very nice, just tootling off to the RSPCA site..... 

Grace will be a mum! How exciting


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha

Well I cheated I used scissors as she hates a pulling comb! (Don't blame her!)

She's going in foal to something with something like;

Elite Stallions: Single Stallion Page

He's a bit big though as grace will only be 15hh.

Shall see though


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

She looks much better hogged! I used to hog my Clydesdale X until we retired her and now she has a lovely long mane and feathers :thumbup:
She'll look even nicer once she develops more muscle in the neck.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks 

She's currently off until September as she's shot up and I'm frightened of damaging her

Ive no rush to ride her again as I'm never selling her.
Worst comes to worst I'd rather chuck er on grass livery 


She will be competing by Christmas though,


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

isn't she just gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> isn't she just gorgeous :001_wub:


thank you 

shes now living out with a friend for a while [12 months] while her front end catches up with the back...

she may be getting a new little friend for winter too - a shetland


----------

